# Odeon Cinema, December 2016



## urbexdevil (Dec 5, 2016)

After quite possibly the longest and most frustrating wait, I finally managed to access what’s been at the top of my exploration list for quite some years now!

Many will recognise this location but I will keep names quiet and access details to myself as the last reported visit was a considerable number of years ago. Not that we turned them on but amazingly power is still on through the building too!

Pictures are unfortunately limited due to a crazy amount of rather dangerous dust and the largest amount of dead pidgeons and shite I have ever seen in my life. But being an urbexer I pressed on battling through the stench for as long as I could.

The Odeon cinema opened on February, 1960.

In June 1987, it closed for redevelopment with smaller cinemas whilst the front retained the original box and screen.

The Odeon was refurbished in 2001 and rebranded with the new Odeon style. This was despite the competition from a six-screen multiplex which opened back in 1990. Its future looked hopeful, however it was closed in August 2005.


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 5, 2016)

Nicely done mate. Always a great feeling when patience pays off. Really like the way the light catches the back of the chairs and the curtain in pic 3, great shot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 8, 2016)

Can't be easy to photograph this
Good work


----------



## Lavino (Dec 8, 2016)

Nice
Looks decent well done.


----------



## urbexdevil (Dec 9, 2016)

The Wombat said:


> Can't be easy to photograph this
> Good work



Certainly tricky when my camera lens is far from wide angle!

My gopro seams to be poor in the dark as well so didn't even try that.


----------



## Luise (Dec 10, 2016)

Awesome shots. There is one Odeon near me that just cry's for a visit as it brings back so many memory's. Access is literally zero now due to the floors. 
Again, well done.


----------



## Potter (Dec 18, 2016)

I like the staff writing


----------

